# {URGENT} PLEASE HELP !!! My Ipod Corrupted



## booosmokez (Apr 26, 2008)

Hello TSF,

Im posting this thread because i accidently dropped my 80g ipod Classic and its seems to be broken because it doesnt respond when i press Menu or Play/Stop button, i decided to let the battery run out and recharge but it when to disk mode and i have tried restoring on itunes (i have the latest version of itunes) and it said u must restore the Ipod first on windows but the problem is Window pop up Says "Window's cant complete the format" and i try backing it up and another of windows pop up "Cluster Size to Large" and im confused, please help 

thnx for reading my thread please help me


----------



## kelimil (Jan 16, 2009)

Do you have an Apple store nearby? They are so quick and awesome at reformatting these - even the older ones.

KM


----------



## booosmokez (Apr 26, 2008)

Nope But can someone recommend something to help me please thnx


----------



## Lead3 (Jun 14, 2006)

Hi,
Go to this apple site and look at "Restore iPod to Factory settings" and "How to reset iPod"

http://www.apple.com/support/ipodclassic/

Paul


----------

